# Percheron x TB Gelding Critique



## LCK8bo (Nov 29, 2021)

I have been out twice to try a horse. We have a PPE coming up and if he passes I will most likely be bringing him home. I would love some opinions, I want to make sure I am not looking at him through rose-tinted glasses. He is a 4 y/o Perch TB cross, and he stands at 16.3. He has a super nice brain for a youngster and I am absolutely charmed. I want to make sure there are no major conformational faults that I am overlooking. I don't have any really huge ambitions for him, and I am happy to do whatever he feels like is for him, but I cannot afford another lame horse (I already have one expensive lawn ornament).


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

I like him. He'll muscle up and fill out more. Drafty types grow slower and he's got some good fat onboard but isn't muscled well yet. Nothing glaringly wrong IMO.


----------



## LCK8bo (Nov 29, 2021)

ChieTheRider said:


> I like him. He'll muscle up and fill out more. Drafty types grow slower and he's got some good fat onboard but isn't muscled well yet. Nothing glaringly wrong IMO.


thanks, he is only 4 so he is only starting to get into a program. I'm sure he will muscle up and fill out in the next couple years.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Handsome horse! Nope, nothing glaring. Looks young, but he is! I'm sure he'll just improve with age! _chef's kiss_


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Of course it's important to see him move, and feel him all over for bumps and knots, but he looks very nice.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

He's cute...
A lot of growing yet to do...

A word of advice...make sure this horse follows a diet for the draft horse so he matures and stays healthiest longest.
He's a big boy and his breeding predisposes him to certain metabolic issues...correct diet needs followed.
Dr Beth Valentine is a authority on draft horse diets and tweaking them to fit the draft crosses correctly...





Rural Heritage Vet Clinic - EPSM in Draft Horses


rural heritage vet clinic - epsm (equine polysaccharide storage myopathy) draft horse muscle disease, courtesy of rural heritage



www.ruralheritage.com









Rural Heritage — Horse Health Resources


rural heritage horse health resources




www.ruralheritage.com


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I like his body , and his long neck. His head is on the large side, but while it can look a bit awkward, is in no way a conformational fault that affects movement or longevity of usefulness. I really, reallly like him.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

And I think his head size will look a little bit more proportional when he fills out.


----------



## Magnum 59 (Oct 26, 2021)

He's super cute! Nothing glaringly wrong with him so long as you don't mind taking it easy for a few years. I love his big head! Personally I would snatch him up


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

My draft mixes did not completely fill out until around age 10 . He looks like he could do dressage depending on his movements. Also drafts grow a little slower and take a lot of ask. They do want to please and need clear instructions.Don't treat him like he is a TB . lol


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Pretty boy. I don't see anything glaring. Thought huge head too but that may be photo angle as in second everything is more proportional. He'll bulk up in the coming years. If he is agile now that won't change much with bulk. If he isn't then I've found with either crosses or full they won't typically aquire agility. Ride him. Watch him move. Make sure he has what you want. A plodder typically remains a plodder..


----------



## LCK8bo (Nov 29, 2021)

ChieTheRider said:


> And I think his head size will look a little bit more proportional when he fills out.


Yea. He has a bit of a mule head in pictures  it is much more proportionate in person.


----------



## LCK8bo (Nov 29, 2021)

QtrBel said:


> Pretty boy. I don't see anything glaring. Thought huge head too but that may be photo angle as in second everything is more proportional. He'll bulk up in the coming years. If he is agile now that won't change much with bulk. If he isn't then I've found with either crosses or full they won't typically aquire agility. Ride him. Watch him move. Make sure he has what you want. A plodded typically remains a plodder..


He actually moves super nice for a drafty boy. he's one of those horses you never want to stop riding.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

In the pictures we can't see his feet so have them looked at in the PPE but he looks pretty good and I also think he will grow into his head, It could also be the picture angle.
I had a draft/per:cheron cross and he was a lovely horse. My hubby insisted on calling him Moose, I could never figure out why?????


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I think he looks lovely. That said I would not purchase without a negative test for PSSM Type 1 or EPSM. Test first and then get a pre-purchase exam done by your vet. Tying up is not good for an athletic career. It can be managed but I would not want another horse with the disease.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

The more I look at him the more I question his build...
When you look at him in 1/3, he should be evenly distributed....
He's not...
He comes weak in his hind end...the motor.

He's got looks, you say he has brains and he has wanting to please...
Right now that may be plenty, but...also look at him critically and see as he bulks up more in maturity what he is "lacking" becomes more noticeable and "restrict" ability to go farther in athletic endeavors if his hind-end _not_ develop and keep up with a heavy front-end already seen.
Depending upon your actual goals....if your ambitions change 
There is a reason so many, including you, made/make comment about his large head...

As said, he _is_ cute...but he also has a foretelling of his future with his build seen now...
He could come home to my barn any-day, but he would come home with very, very realistic goals based on his build and appearance today. 
Big horse, weaker motor = very possible limitations on what he can do...totally unknown yet.
...buyer beware.
_sorry..._
🐴.... _jmo..._


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

That weak looking hind end is not uncommon in some drafts and more common in crosses especially with TB I have found at young ages. Depending on the breeding (hitch type vs farm chunk) and the cross they bulk up and put on plenty of muscle with consistent work. The more consistent work the better the hind end looks. This one is young. He'll develop that motor.


----------



## LCK8bo (Nov 29, 2021)

horselovinguy said:


> The more I look at him the more I question his build...
> When you look at him in 1/3, he should be evenly distributed....
> He's not...
> He comes weak in his hind end...the motor.
> ...


Thank you for your insight! This was very informative. I don't really have huge ambitions for him, I really just want something I can have fun on. He seems to change shape every time I go out to see him, and his hind end has really filled out. Do you think it is a muscle thing, or a bone structure thing that cannot be worked on? The vet said he should be filling out in the next couple of years, but his bone wont change much anymore.


----------



## wvfarrier (Sep 13, 2021)

Wow! That is a handsome critter!


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

The "weak-looking" hind end isn't dissimilar from how some Andalusians are built, and despite their looks, they definitely don't have poor hind end strength.

Whenever I think of horses with proportionally smaller back ends... I think of bison. They might have small bums, but they sure don't lack strength back there!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I do not think he has a 'weak hind end'. What he does have, is being a bit 'camped out' in the hind end, if you want to get specific. That is if you position him so that his lower leg (hind leg) is perfectly vertical, it will be behind the farthest point of his rump. Conversely explained, if you line up his hock so that it is in a perfect line dropped from the farthest point of his rump, the lower leg will not be vertical. I think a LOT of horse are like this. Or a bit cow hocked, or sickle hocked or ? 
But this horse's hip angle is good. His gaskin is a bit small but i think it is due to being undermuscled. And, because he has a large head , relative to body, it makes im 'look' weak, perhaps. I think he is well built. I'd take him in a heartbeat!


----------



## Elessar (Dec 28, 2011)

Check with your farrier to be sure that you can get his foot care provided. Some farriers refuse to service draft horses.


----------



## LCK8bo (Nov 29, 2021)

Elessar said:


> Check with your farrier to be sure that you can get his foot care provided. Some farriers refuse to service draft horses.


my farrier does my other draft cross and my lame quarterhorse. He loves the big drafty feet.


----------



## LCK8bo (Nov 29, 2021)

Hey guys, just wanted to let you know. Chip passed vet with flying colors. The vet thought he was very chill and super healthy. I will be picking him up next week.


----------



## PresleysMom (Nov 21, 2017)

LCK8bo said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to let you know. Chip passed vet with flying colors. The vet thought he was very chill and super healthy. I will be picking him up next week.


Congratulations! Gorgeous horse! I know it's been a few weeks, but I'm interested in getting updates on how he's doing with you when you have time.


----------



## wvfarrier (Sep 13, 2021)

A little percheron blood makes every horse better 😬


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Change that to Belgian and I'd say that was the case though I do know some really nice horses with a bit of Perch in the back ground.


----------



## LCK8bo (Nov 29, 2021)

PresleysMom said:


> Congratulations! Gorgeous horse! I know it's been a few weeks, but I'm interested in getting updates on how he's doing with you when you have time.


He's doing absolutely fantastic. We just went to his first show on Sunday, which was simultaneously his first horse show, his first time off the property, his first time in a ramp trailer, and his first time in an indoor. He was so good, there were no explosions and everyone loved him. We placed with a fourth and two-thirds in the 2-foot class, and then he went and stood in the trailer alone for an hour with no fuss. I am convinced he is the world's most well-behaved 4 y/o.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

So glad to hear! Congrats!


----------

